
Scott Adams: I Declare Mobile Phone Carriers to Be Enemies of the State - antfarm
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/158630186091/i-declare-mobile-phone-carriers-to-be-enemies-of
======
kenmacd
Ah yes, I remember the days before smartphones, and how it was impossible to
get drugs.

